# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How to specify a tab character in excel vba...

## shishi

Hi all,

I am trying  to use Chip Pearson's code for extracting text files.
This is the link for it
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/imptext.htm
I like this code very much.  It will allow you to specify any delimiter
character. However, I don't know how to specify a tab character in vba.
I tried "\t" like in unix, perl etc. No luck. So could you please tell
me how can I specify a tab character in vba.
Thanks in advance,

shishi

----------


## Norman Jones

Hi Shishi,

Try vbTab or chr(9).

---
Regards,
Norman



"shishi" <shishiram@gmail.com> wrote in message
news:1123640781.754959.280280@o13g2000cwo.googlegroups.com...
> Hi all,
>
>  I am trying  to use Chip Pearson's code for extracting text files.
> This is the link for it
> http://www.cpearson.com/excel/imptext.htm
> I like this code very much.  It will allow you to specify any delimiter
> character. However, I don't know how to specify a tab character in vba.
> I tried "\t" like in unix, perl etc. No luck. So could you please tell
> me how can I specify a tab character in vba.
> Thanks in advance,
>
> shishi
>

----------


## shishi

Hi Norman,

Thanks for yoiur reply. That did work.

shishi

----------

